# Huge Timber Wolf Killed in U. P. in 1935



## David G Duncan

Here is a reprint of a story about a timber wolf killed back in 1935 in Michigan's U. P.

In my opinion it could have weighed over 200# alive, based on a field dressed weigh of 182#.






















Here is a link to another thread that tells about the recent delisting of Gray Wolf as an endangered specie.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=279438


----------



## BAMBAM18

That thing looks like a bear it's so BIG :SHOCKED:


----------



## WMUAngler

Awesome story.  I can't even imagine what a 200lb wolf would look like up close and personal. 
Luckily I'll never have to worry about that happening.


----------



## K-zoo

"We never let truth interfere with a good story"

Folklore, Fables, Features & Humor of The Great Lakes


----------



## HunterHawk

my dad got a magazine once when we were up there and that pic and story was in there... i would have pooed in my pants...


----------



## WMUAngler

K-zoo said:


> "We never let truth interfere with a good story"
> 
> Folklore, Fables, Features & Humor of The Great Lakes


That's what I was getting at with my post. 

It is a good story, but the truth probably would have interfered with it a bit. :lol:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Figure you could hold him in a Duke 1.5?

How'd you like to walk up to that in your fox set? Held by a toenail.......

I saw some pics on Tman of some cougars guys caught incidentally. He talked about how he released them......:help::gaga:



FFG or T&PC had an article a while back about trapping wolves in AK, IIRC, that guy had some pics of some that were +7' stretched


----------



## LyonArmonial

it reminds me of the dire wolves of celtic mythology....remember guys, what is concidered lore now could very well be true at one point in time.


----------



## 270 Jake

Awesome post! I really like seeing bits of history especially from Michigan, but I have one question: Why would you field dress a wolf? You're not going to eat it, was is simply making it lighter to carry?


----------



## sawgunnerusmc

I think thats the same wolf they have mounted at the michigan welcome center in the up just over the bridge,from what I remember it weighed 240#s If your ever up there check it out its huge.


----------



## David G Duncan

I googled record weigh of timber wolf and this is what I got.

Mackenzie Valley Wolves typically stand about 32-36 inches (81-91 cm) at the shoulder and males weigh between 100 and 145 pounds (45 - 65 kg). The weight record is held by a wild specimen caught in Alaska in 1939 which weighed 175 pounds.[3]

Maybe Michigan Eastern Timber Wolf are larger than the Alaskan specie of wolf.


----------



## Frantz

That is photo shopped.

Just kidding, have not heard that one in a while.

I have several old black & white pics in my office, nothing related to anything in my life, just really cool pics from days gone by, I wish this one would be a little clearer as it would make a great addition to the collection.

Dead or alive, if I came across that thing, I would un the other way!


----------



## griffondog

Cool story Dave. I was always told the largest wolves were the ones that hunted bison. Seems to me that Wood Buffalo National Park in Canada has the largest wolves in North America. From the sounds of the story I'm not inclined to believe the weight. If you don't mind I'll post this over on trapperman and see if Asa knows anything about it.

Mike


----------



## 00Buck

A good grin and chuckle, * rotflmao *


----------



## old graybeard

:yikes:That is one big wolfy


----------



## David G Duncan

Mike,

Knock yourself out.

Good idea. Asa would be a good source of info on this story.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

This could be the wolf the kid shoots in Traplines North....


----------



## captjimtc

I put a picture of a couple of huge ones shot in Alaska on my personal pictures on here but have no idea how to post them in a thread..They are easily over 150lbs..


----------



## David G Duncan

Captain,

Here is your photo.










I am assuming that these are wolf as you said are well over 150#.


----------



## captjimtc

Those are the ones thanks!!


----------



## HunterHawk

wow... those things are just huge!!! i wouldnt want to run into a really hungry one


----------



## griffondog

Asa got back with me today and said most of the wolves caught back then were 70lbs to 130lbs. The biggest they ever weighed was 150 lbs. 

He also said he wouldn't doubt the weight on the wolf in the story. So I quess I'll eat crow.:gaga:

Griff


----------



## BIG DAVE

WMUAngler said:


> That's what I was getting at with my post.
> 
> It is a good story, but the truth probably would have interfered with it a bit. :lol:


love the price tag $ 2:00 in 1935 :yikes: vol 6 no.2 2009.:lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

david g duncan said:


> captain,
> 
> here is your photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am assuming that these are wolf as you said are well over 150#.



h o ly y $%@!#**%


----------



## hubbarj

Guys, I will try and scan in some more pics of the wolf from the story. I live in Grand Marais and my grandma has some more pics of that thing. It was killed just south of where the family hunting camp is. She has one pic of my great grandpa next to it and he was 6'3" it really shows how massive this wolf was. That wolf was legendary around this town for many years.

John


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

They're getting bigger every year here on the West End. :yikes: They were also kept off the list for endangered a couple days ago.  About time too.


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty

This story was quite the buzz at the cabin last weekend.......Conclusion was....... Never let the truth get in the way of a good story:lol:


----------



## LyonArmonial

BIG DAVE said:


> love the price tag $ 2:00 in 1935 :yikes: vol 6 no.2 2009.:lol:


you know, it could be the retelling of an old timer's story, not the original publication. if not, dang he aged fast! (compare pg.1 and 2)


----------



## David G Duncan

hubbarj,

Hopefully spring will come soon and we can see that photo of your grandpa with the legendary wolf.

Here it is the end of March and we are getting 6 to 8 inches of snow. The total snow fall for our areas will definitely go well past 230 inches this winter.

I hope the snow all melts before turkey season!


----------

